#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Contacting Demons?

## Diamant

I am fairly new to Satanism and wanted to know how to come into contact with one of the Demons, any links or steps would be great, thanks all.

----------


## erebus_nekromantia

Is it really wise to contact a demon when you're only 'fairly new'? I don't think one could ethically divulge such information considering the above circumstance.

----------


## Mabs

Why would one want to contact a demon?  :Confused: 

Legit question, genuinally curious. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## Vir Sapiens

Well firstly I think it depends on what definition you're using for demon. A lot of "demons" are little more than spirits. Knowledge, small favors, increased temporal power, those sort of things are generally why one would contact a demon.

----------


## Mabs

Ah. That's what I figured, thanks. That makes sense. I wouldn't use the word "demon" for that...but I realize it doesn't matter what one calls something.

----------


## Pazuzu

wouldn't want to summon a demon just for curiosity, they would be pissed.

----------


## Lee

na some jest want to play. but really if you summon one dont do it when your fairly new for you have to have the knowledge to send them back. but you would have to give them something in return for them coming to you or giving you information. you also have to watch out for some of them cause they are tricky and they will do anything to possess you.

----------


## Astral Eye

it seems everyone wants to summon a demon nowdays. Great, more work for me. When will people learn that a tiger with fangs will bite?

----------


## Lee

"Bows to Poppa Doc" while saying you are right my friend.

----------


## Lee

> he is right isn't he?


Yeah he is.

----------


## Astral Eye

agreed Papa Doc

----------

